# Runny poo! Yuck!



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there,  my daughter will be 6 weeks in Saturday and was on aptimil first milk but I switched her to the aptimil comfort for her colic, didn't really help just gave her really horrid greeny runny Nappys so switched her back to the first milk on Monday night. Her poos now are really yellow and really runny. Is it just down to the switch again or should I get her checked out  Thank you for any advice you can give. 
Lucy xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I reckon it's probably down to the switch, is she otherwise well? Feeding ok? Not irritable or have temperature etc? If not and it's purely just her nappies just make sure she has a good amount of fluids, feeds etc and if she does become unwell with it pop her to the gp

Hope it clears up soon

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. 
Feeding well and having wet nappies, no temp and seems ok in herself, will see what the next nappy brings!!!
Lucy xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Enjoy!! Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Thanks!  
Really sorry to see your update today, had my fingers crossed for you. 
Lots of hugsxxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Lucy xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, really hope you ok? 
Just wondered if I could ask another thing!!! Still yucky poos, only 1 or 2 in the day but just wondered  how long I should leave it before doing anything about it, even though not sure what I can do about it!! 
Thank you
Lucyxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Lucy is she still well? Feeding well having wet nappies etc??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, yep well in herself, feeding well and wet Nappys. All good apart from these Nappys! 
Lucy xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure it's the switching of the milk to be honest it doesn't sound like a tummy bug, but obviously it's difficult because I can't see myself, why don't you give the healthvisitor a quick ring tomorrow to put your mind at rest, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi, thanks again, did try calling hv yesterday but no answer! Left a message so hopefully hear from her today!!! 
Lucyxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Let me know how you get on as I said I'm sure she is fine but it's really difficult via a computer xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Ah thank you! Well no reply from the health visitor and tried calling again, but no answer!!! As of today no poo at all since the yucky one yesterday at about 3pm. Not sure what's going on!!! Sure it's probably in its way!! 
How are you feeling? Probably a silly question but hope your ok?? 
Lucy xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not too bad thank you for asking, need A bit of time out I reckon, probably won't have anymore treatment till the end of the year now, 

Its typical isn't it I bet her nappies will be fine from now on!  Lol

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hey I don't blame you taking sometime out, I wish I could wave a magic wand and everyone would get their BFP, it all just seems so unfair  keep strong. 
Hoping I will get some kind of nappy at somestage today! She seems to have slept pretty much all day, only waking for feed then back to sleep! Hoping it's a growth spurt! Do they sleep lots during them?? 
Lucy xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Well they seem to feed more when on a growth spurt not sure about sleeping more, how is she when awake?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

She has a good old awake time and has been snacking away for a while and just had a good 4 ozs feed. Nappy still yucky but not as yucky! Seems fine in herself no temp or anything still so will just see how she goes and if any change get her checked. 
Thank you got your advice! Much appreciated! Will try not to bug you too much more!!! Have a good weekend, xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No don't be daft that's why I'm here if your concerned about something I'd rather you asked rather than you sitting and worrying

Let me know if you are worried about anything

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Sorry me again, seem to have the other problem now, no poo since Saturday evening when it was a really yucky one and needed a bath! 
Given her some water this morning which she took 1/2 oz of but that's all. Milk seems to be dropping too, only taking 2 1/2 to 3 ozs each time. Went from 715 last night till 130 this morning but only took some because I woke her up. Thought that was a long time for her to go?? Still can't get in touch with hv either 
Lucy xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi chuck, does she seem out of sorts? Got a temp or anything? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Seems ok, no temp, but 3 times today she has had some milk come back through her nose and been kinda gasping for breath, I grab her and pat  her back but seems to take a while till she ok again. It happens when lying down or sitting up. 
Not sure what's going on  
Lucyxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's hard for me to say without seeing her, you may be better popping her to the gp Hun and they can have a proper look at her

Let me know

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, sorry it's taken so long to post! All is good, doc not concerned about nappy as its only happening once a day, if it happened lots more it would be different. She did a full check up on Josie and was really happy with her, even weighed her for me and had put in 7 1/2 ozs in 6 days so guessing that's good!!! Milk a bit down today, only 21 ozs but was told as long as its over 20ozs not to worry, hope that sounds right!! Thanks for all your help and advice over it this, has been much appreciated! 
Lucy xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem Lucy, yeah over 20oz sounds fine, she sounds great , don't worry about contacting me whenever, I don't mind at all

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Ah thank you, that's really kind if you! Thought the worry would stop but think its here to stay!!!! 
Lucyxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it's only natural to worry I'm sure I'd be the same despite my job!! It's always good to have someone else's opinion and I don't mind at all

Nic
Xx


----------

